
What is wrong with Elon Musk? - jmsflknr
https://www.inputmag.com/culture/what-the-hell-is-wrong-with-elon-musk
======
chmaynard
In terms of psychopathology, Musk is more dysfunctional than Trump. Both Trump
and Musk are habitual liars (or to use a more polite term, hucksters). The
difference between them is that Trump knows when he is lying and doesn't care,
whereas Musk actually believes his lies are true. Worst case, Trump is likely
to end up in jail and Musk may become delusional and incompetent to lead.

~~~
skinnymuch
Where’s the reason for thinking Trump knows when he is lying, but not Elon?

